# export to Toast 8 Titanium



## smartin12 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know if it exists, or how hard it would be to make, but I own and use Toast.  Now that I have Lightroom 2.1 and can now export to cd/dvd directly from LR is there any advantages to using Toast over the default burning software.  I'm not entirely sure there is a difference in quality, speed, etc.  If there is a difference I would like to know and also where to get an export plugin to use Toast.  One feature of Toast is that it is supposed to keep a database of my burns. (which could come in handy if you are as forgetful as me and can't remember if you burned copies of something):cheesy:


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 24, 2008)

You should be able to select it as a post proccessing action in the Export dialog.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome.
I don't use Toast but have used the LR burning and it seems to work fine.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Oct 24, 2008)

I use toast and the main advantage is that you can create all sorts of cd/dvd's like iso disks and also multi session burn disks whereas LR uses the built in Mac burning software which only burns a Mac/PC compatible disk and can't be further burnt to.
As Sean said you could select it as a post processing action. I think you need to make a symbolik link of the app and place it in the export plugins folder.


----------



## smartin12 (Oct 24, 2008)

> I think you need to make a symbolik link of the app and place it in the export plugins folder.


I assume what you meant is to make a alias to Toast and drop that alias into the export plugins folder.  Then it would show up in LR as a post processing action.  Thanks for your replies by the way and help on this matter.  Toast just seems to be a little more controllable than the default burner.  If I am wrong in my assumptions could someone point me in the right direction on how to set this up.  Thank all of of you again for your prompt response.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Oct 24, 2008)

A symbolic link is like an alias but better. if you search the forum you should find more about it. Sean did have a link


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2008)

This is the Symbolic Linker link Sean posted a while back - works well!  http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/1'433/symboliclinker


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 25, 2008)

Surely Open in Application should be enough?


----------



## smartin12 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the quick replies.  Unfortunately I am away from my main computer so when I return home I will down load the symboliclinker and give that a try.  I will also try open in application as well.  Thanks again to everyone.  I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## smartin12 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have tried both ways listed to launch Toast 8 Titanium.  Both work, and both do the same thing.  The problem is, however, that after exporting the images into a folder on my desktop, LR launches Toast and adds the photos to Toast to be burned, but it puts them into the video option as a slideshow and I can't seem to find a way to move them or have them load into the data section for archiving.  Any ideas would greatly be appreciated.  Part one of the problem, getting Toast to launch, is solved.  Now part two could be a little trickier.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Nov 2, 2008)

That might be a preference in toast. If it was set to Video before preset was run, it will open in video AFAIK. Try opening it with Data selected and then run the export preset.. As a P.S., that sounds like a cool tip for creating DVD slideshows!


----------



## smartin12 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm going to try your suggestion right now.  As for the slideshow, I agree, I need to do some experimenting with that and see how that works.  It would be really sweet if I can get music to go along with it.  All that comes later, first things first.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## smartin12 (Nov 2, 2008)

I just tried your suggestion.  There is no preference in Toast to have it open in 'data' category.  So I set Toast to data category and closed it.  Launched LR, selected a group of images, Exported to a folder on my desktop as high res jpegs and set Toast as the after export preset.  Copies were made and Toast launched in data category but immediately switched to video cd category and populated itself with the jpegs LR created.  I can't figure out how to move the images to the data category though with out removing the images from Toast, opening Finder, navigating to the appropriate folder and dragging and dropping the images manually.  It is probably impossible without some sort of script or something.  Anymore ideas would be appreciated, I will keep trying ideas.  Thanks for your help.  Where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Nov 3, 2008)

Steve,

I have used Toast since version 5 and now use 9. Toast has always opened on the screen where it was left. I don't know if it is worth removing the toast alias from your export folder, starting toast and setting it to the data window and close, then add toast back with an alias.
If it keeps changing to video then why not get LR to show the export folder on completion and drag the folder onto the data window of toast or use the contextual menu 'Toast It' and this will add the folder to toast.
When I get home tonight I will have a look at 9 and see if I get the same behaviour.


----------



## smartin12 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Andrew,
Thanks for the reply.  I did just what you said, setting Toast to to data window and closing, run export thru LR, Toast opens in data window and immediately switches to the video cd window and adds the images that was exported.  I didn't think of your other option, to be honest I didn't realize I could right click and select ToastIt, I will give that a shot though.  Thanks again.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Nov 3, 2008)

Steve,

I have just tried it with version 9 and it does the same as 8 no matter what you have used last in toast. I would suggest going to the Toast forum at Roxio http://forums.support.roxio.com/index.php?showforum=13'
and see if they can offer a better solution other than what I said earlier about using the context menu which does work.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 7, 2008)

smartin12 said:


> ...Toast and adds the photos to Toast to be burned, but it puts them into the video option as a slideshow and I can't seem to find a way to move them or have them load into the data section for archiving. Any ideas would greatly be appreciated. Part one of the problem, getting Toast to launch, is solved. Now part two could be a little trickier.


I would go into the help section of Toast and look if there are any "Command Line Options". By using them in there are any, you can most probably force a given mode... I think that the default is to guess what you want depending on file extensions provided.


----------



## smartin12 (Nov 7, 2008)

Denis Pagé said:


> I would go into the help section of Toast and look if there are any "Command Line Options". By using them in there are any, you can most probably force a given mode... I think that the default is to guess what you want depending on file extensions provided.



I went into the Help menu of Toast and did a search for "Command Line Options".  No such luck.  I went to Roxio's website and searched there as well.  No such luck.  Haven't given up yet though.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Nov 10, 2008)

Have you tried the toast forum?


----------



## smartin12 (Nov 10, 2008)

Andrew Hayton said:


> Have you tried the toast forum?



Actually, I'm going to try again today.  I tried the other day and evidently their server was having some issues.  If I find anything out I will post it here.  Mean time if there are any other ideas or if someone wants to try and make a export plugin that would be cool.


----------



## smartin12 (Nov 10, 2008)

*update*

Just finished posting thread on Toast forum.  Will keep everyone updated on any developments.


----------



## smartin12 (Nov 11, 2008)

This is the first response from the Toast forums.  Posted by a 'Digital Guru'.  Seems at this time there is no direct way to have toast launch and be in a certain layout. I will post more as it develops.

"I see the problem. I don't know how to change that from happening. It's the same in Toast 9. Maybe someone can make this happen using Automator but I don't know how.

A couple of workarounds (other than the obvious of dragging the exported folder to the Data window).

1. Use the Files button in the Toast Media Browser to access the folder or files exported by Lightroom and then add them to the Data window from the Media Browser.

2. Create a temporary partition using the the option in the Toast Utilities menu (note that there are three format choices). Choose Disc Copy in the Copy window and choose the "disc" that's the name of your temporary partition. Export from Lightroom to the temporary partition and burn your disc. It will be a data disc. If you quit Toast after creating the temporary partition (and don't delete the partition) you can control click on either the mounted image icon or the .toast image file in the Finder and choose Toast It and Toast will be set to burn the disc"


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for reporting back Steve - sorry it's not quite the news you wanted!


----------

